# PB Members on Google+



## Michael

Who else has an account? [active or inactive]

+Lawrence Underwood
+Andrew Silva
+Bill Brown
+Bob Vigneault
+Nicholas Napier
+Nikkita Kemper
+Boliver Allmon
+Benjamin Glaser
+Jonathan Hunt
+Nathan W. Bingham
+Josh Hicks
+Rich
+Andrew Barnes | http://gplus.to/barnesa
+Beth Ellen Nagle
+Carol Noren Johnson
+Keon Garraway
+Jacob Aitken
+Glenn Ferrell
+Alan Gielczyk
+Scott I. Hooker
+Claudiu Catuna
+R. Martin Snyder
+Curt Lovelace
+Nathan White
+Ivan Schoen
+Enrique Duran
+Tim Phillips
+Anna Phillips
+Joe John Bryant
+Rae Whitlock
+Michael Doyle
+Chris Poe
+R. Andrew Myers
+Jacob Young
+Fred Greco
+Shannon Randall
+Weston Stoler
+Robert Graham
+Jason Delgado | http://gplus.to/jXd
+Eric Heistand
+Joe Johnson
+Ryan Setliff
+Chris Rhoades
+Mark Lamprecht
+Casey Bessette
+Andy Webb
+Michael Dewalt
+Nathan Eshelman
+R Scott Clark
+Adam Leavelle
+Sam DeSocio
+JD Longmire
+Hermonta Godwin
+Dan Yeager
+Seth Stark
+Jason Robertson
+Travis Speegle
+Michael Butterfield
+Dan Pemberton
+Andrew Moody
+Douglas K. Adu-Boahen
+Steve Tijerina
+Reformed Missionary
+Vaughan Smith
+Steve Clevenger
+John Butler
+Paul Korte
+Phil Gons
+Joseph Grigoletti
+Lane Bryant
+William F. Hill, Jr
+Zach Bartels
+Ethan Beckler
+Jeff Wyman
+Mark Edwards | http://goo.gl/mI1yH
+jessi caca
+Bryan Jones | http://goo.gl/0LCU8
+Shawn Mathis
+Todd King
+Joe Holland
+Warren Cruz
+James White
+Daniel Drylie
…and myself, +Michael Turner | http://gplus.to/ghmturner


----------



## FenderPriest

+Jacob Young


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

LOL. I rarely use it or check on it.


----------



## Claudiu

Maybe we could have a "hangout" sometime?


----------



## fredtgreco

I do, but I have not done any work to figure out Google + yet. I've been basically ignoring it. I plan on looking at it closer (also as a part of a general social networking strategy for our Church) in a month or so.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

I'm still waiting to get into it.


----------



## Pilgrim

Claudiu said:


> Maybe we could have a "hangout" sometime?



That's a good idea. I haven't tried the hangout feature. We could maybe post the time here. 

I haven't been on Google+ much lately, but I've probably spent even less time on Twitter over the past several weeks.


----------



## black_rose

+Shannon R.

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> I'm still waiting to get into it.



Do you need an invite? I'd be more than happy to try and send one to you.


----------



## Michael

black_rose said:


> +Shannon R.


Just a heads up Shannon...Google has plans to purge accounts that don't contain full names. Thought you should know before you find out the hard way.


----------



## black_rose

Michael said:


> black_rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> +Shannon R.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up Shannon...Google has plans to purge accounts that don't contain full names. Thought you should know before you find out the hard way.
Click to expand...

 
Ack! @[email protected] Thanks. I'll go fix that.

Also, another to add is +Weston Stoler. He doesn't have access to a computer right now, so he asked me to sign him up.


----------



## Pilgrim

Some of these are inactive PB members who newer members of the board may not be familiar with. The OP has some inactive members, so I figure you are looking for "all-time" PB members, some of whom might not have posted a lot and others who haven't posted in years.

+Joe Johnson
+Ryan Setliff
+Chris Rhoades
+Mark Lamprecht
+Casey Bessette
+Andy Webb
+Michael Dewalt
+Nathan Eshelman
+R Scott Clark
+Adam Leavelle
+Sam DeSocio
+JD Longmire
+Hermonta Godwin
+Dan Yeager
+Seth Stark
+Nathan White
+Jason Robertson
+Travis Speegle
+Michael Butterfield
+Dan Pemberton
+Andrew Moody
+Douglas K. Adu-Boahen
+Steve Tijerina
+Reformed Missionary
+Vaughan Smith
+Steve Clevenger
+John Butler
+Paul Korte
+Phil Gons
+Joseph Grigoletti
+Lane Bryant
+William F. Hill, Jr
+Jessica Myers
+Zach Bartels
+Joe Holland
+Warren Cruz
+James White (made a handful of posts many moons ago.)


----------



## Ne Oublie

+Robert Graham


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

If you could send me one Shannon, that would be great! Drop me a PM whenever you've got time and I'll send you my e-mail address.


----------



## jason d

+Jason Delgado | http://gplus.to/jXd


----------



## ac7k

+Eric Heistand


----------



## Michael

Thanks for the link Jason. Very helpful for those of us with common names.

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------

Chris, I'm going to tack your list onto mine so that there can be one consolidated reference at the top of the thread.


----------



## Shawn Mathis

Still waiting but is it worth it? (maybe a different thread here...)


----------



## Constantlyreforming

+ Ethan Beckler


----------



## jawyman

+ Jeff Wyman


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Shawn Mathis said:


> Still waiting but is it worth it? (maybe a different thread here...)



Sent you an invite Shawn.


----------



## KMK

I don't even have a facebook.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

+Mark Edwards (but my computer locks up whenever I try to use it)


----------



## Weston Stoler

Apparently the girlfriend is making me a google plus. So it will be here soon. I just don't have the time to find out about it now.


----------



## CharlieJ

I would appreciate an invite.


----------



## Romans922

Anyone who wants a link to my profile it is here: http://gplus.to/barnesaj


----------



## black_rose

Weston Stoler said:


> Apparently the girlfriend is making me a google plus. So it will be here soon. I just don't have the time to find out about it now.



If you look up ^^^^^^
Already did that.  You're on the list

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------

I almost want to suggest that we all post links directly to our Google+ profiles because there are some people here with the same name as many other people on Google+...

Mine is : http://tinyurl.com/437ef4c
and the one for Weston Stoler is : http://tinyurl.com/3mvrwv9


----------



## Michael

I have to admit the list is already much larger than I expected. Of course many of these accounts are not active, but still the PB is a very small community and to see this is somewhat impressive.


----------



## black_rose

CharlieJ said:


> I would appreciate an invite.



I'll send you one.  Just in case someone hasn't beaten me to it.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

From what I have seen of Google Plus, it has functionality that is far beyond the Social Networking norm. 
Huddle, and Video "Hangout" look like great functionality for those that will take advantage of it.
For those that are into social networking, this looks like a big boon over the current available platforms.
I don't fit that mold well, but I do see this as the future of social networking. 
I feel like I am becoming a luddite of sorts!


----------



## jogri17

+joseph grigoletti


----------



## he beholds

maybe this could go in members only forum?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

Just joined, but I have no idea how to link it....


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

I think this would go to me:

https://plus.google.com/100833419172782459804/photos#100833419172782459804/posts


----------



## Michael

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I think this would go to me:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/100833419172782459804/photos#100833419172782459804/posts



You can get a shorter one [and pick your own moniker] at this site: Google Plus Nick

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------




O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Just joined, but I have no idea how to link it....


Hey Bryan, I linked to yours in the OP but you also might want to consider this site: Google Plus Nick


----------



## Shawn Mathis

Thanks Snyder. +shawn mathis


----------



## Pilgrim

Michael said:


> Chris, I'm going to tack your list onto mine so that there can be one consolidated reference at the top of the thread.



Thanks. It looks like with one of the latest edits you lopped off about the last 3 names from my list.

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------

***edited by request.***
Mark,

Did you get an invite yet? I'm assuming this is your gmail addy? 

I can send an invite to anyone who wants one. You can PM and I will also be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## Todd King

+ Todd King

And Google+ only allows a few to be added at a time- even with the invitation only set-up. I personally find it far superior to Facebook although I don't use it much yet due to the limited number of people I know who are on it.


----------



## kvanlaan

I feel so out of touch. I thought I was staying on the cutting edge simply by using the internet. Luddites, unite!


----------



## Michael

Pilgrim said:


> It looks like with one of the latest edits you lopped off about the last 3 names from my list.


Thanks man. I think I got them all now but let me know...


----------



## Michael

FYI: As of today G+ is open to everyone. No invite needed. 

Reply here if you would like your account listed in the OP.


----------



## Danny

+Daniel Drylie


----------



## Michael

Hey Daniel, I can't find you in a G+ search.


----------

